# NightEater Roof Mounted Spotlight Bulbs?



## Offensivforce (May 27, 2017)

G'day all.

Chasing some insight. I have a night eater spotlight for purpose of shooting kangaroo's at night (one of the best lights in the world) my issue is the world is changing and the shooting industry and the way it is still set up (field harvesters not industry itself) are still stuck in the 90's. I want too try and be a bit more modern so here lies the question has Led technology come far enough now too compete with a 12v 100W halogen 2pin globe. If i can get a brighter and whiter light and save on bulbs would be great. My choice is do i buy another 50 globes or do i try and upgrade?

Cheers OffensivForce


----------



## FRITZHID (May 27, 2017)

LED has surpassed halogen in spotlights for most applications, i'd think there should be plenty of LED replacement lights available to fit your needs. which one specifically, i cannot say.


----------



## Offensivforce (May 27, 2017)

I have looked at hundreds of bulbs for the Led 2 pin (bi-pin) types and i still have not found an accurate way too calculate led too watts. is it per led (seen a globe with 24 and 48 ( 48 had different points on it ) they said was 4 watts now is this total out put for the whole globe or each led? if it is per led fixture/chip/ no idea what they are then the 24 which had identical pins too my 100w halogen comes in at 96w.


----------

